# Autobacs ARTA Garaiya



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i've seen it before but i never knew it was SR powered.. now i just love it.. it gives me a mongrel (joel taught me that word ) everytime i see it.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

that car is plain bad ass no matter what i also like the autobac MR-s or MR-s whatever its called


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> that car is plain bad ass no matter what i also like the autobac MR-s or MR-s whatever its called


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

That would be the one......i wish i could build sumthing like that...but unfortunetly Im broke


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

If you ask me...Autobac Knows how to make a car look pretty damn bad ass and the know what engines to go with also


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think it looks ugly as hell


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i think it looks ugly as hell


everyone has their opinion.. but then again i think its badass. hehe


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> everyone has their opinion.. but then again i think its badass. hehe


YEA BUDDY!....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think i wish people would stop stealing my cars....damn those kids!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oops my bad jordan


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think i wish people would stop stealing my cars....damn those kids!


Those are yours? shiza i just thought it was somebody else's my bad ill try and get them back from the chopshop dont call the cops i got warrants!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> Those are yours? shiza i just thought it was somebody else's my bad ill try and get them back from the chopshop dont call the cops i got warrants!


ah geez...thanks bro. people here always gots my back, fo real holmes...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Anytime man...you know how it goes down....were one big happy family


----------

